# How do I buy Chinese stocks?



## hiflo (28 April 2006)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering whether anyone knew how to buy chinese stocks in Australia?


----------



## crackaton (28 April 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

That would be throught the Hong Kong exchange wouldn't it?


----------



## powerkoala (28 April 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

Try HSBC


----------



## markrmau (28 April 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

I wouldn't buy Chineese stocks unless you really knew what you were doing. 

Perhaps you might be better looking at some asian hedge funds?


----------



## markrmau (28 April 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*



			
				markrmau said:
			
		

> I wouldn't buy Chineese stocks unless you really knew what you were doing.



Almost as risky as trying to felate a smurf.


----------



## powerkoala (28 April 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

You know, with proper ingredients, you could turn smurf into gold   
Ask Gargamel for that though


----------



## hiflo (28 April 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

Thanks for all replies.

The company I am interested has made 17% net profit last year and I want to support them in what they are doing now. It is not purely from financial perspective that I want to buy, but from emotional perspective as well.

Apparently, the stock market is highly influenced by the chinese government, and there is restriction on foreigners: ie they can only buy "a" class shares. 

But knowing this does not help on making the purchase becuase I don't know where to buy in Australia.


----------



## shangyien (12 May 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*



			
				hiflo said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone knew how to buy chinese stocks in Australia?



The best Mainland stocks are listed on the Hong Kong exchange.  Personally I am avoiding any Mainland company stocks because I don't believe it is good practice to give control of large amount of money to managers on relatively low salaries.  Also, the information from companies is sometimes unreliable.  For example, it was revealed a couple of weeks ago that one of the Mainland banks understated its bad loans by 2 thirds.  "Now where did that 3 trillion yuan go?"


----------



## tech/a (12 May 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

I have about a year old list of Hong Kong stocks, a member sent them to me to test T/T on the list.It returned better then than the ASX margin list.

If anyone wants the list perhaps I can send it to someone that can post a place to go and get it rather than endless email requests.

Thats beyond me---any suggestions?


----------



## rub92me (12 May 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> Try HSBC



HSBC Stockbroking allows you to trade the HK Exchange, and displays some basic info such as latest prices, 52wk range, PE Ratio, Dividend, EPS etc. You have to buy at least the minimum lot size I believe, which can be an obstacle if you want to invest a modest amount, although lots typically don't exceed AUD 2500.


----------



## RichKid (12 May 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> I have about a year old list of Hong Kong stocks, a member sent them to me to test T/T on the list.It returned better then than the ASX margin list.
> 
> If anyone wants the list perhaps I can send it to someone that can post a place to go and get it rather than endless email requests.
> 
> Thats beyond me---any suggestions?




Why don't you just attach it to a post Tech as a normal attachment? What sort of document is it, I can show you how to convert it to pdf if you like, otherwise just MS Word is fine. Maybe start a new thread if you are going to post results as well.


----------



## Ann (13 May 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

Hello Hiflo,

Here is a list of 50 Hong Kong and Taiwan listed stocks from Standard and Poors

It is the S&P Asia 50......Link to S&P list.

...and another list from Yahoo from the Hang Seng of 33 stocks which you will be able to chart....Link to Yahoo

Best
Ann


----------



## flyhigher (3 July 2006)

*Re: Chinese Stocks*

mainland china companies listed on Hongkong stockexchange( main board) are mostly well established big caps and subject to HK regulations. the returns are highly correlated with global markets. There is a B share market open to the foreigners and the price is quated with USD and Hk dollars. Give a buzz to chinese securities firms in Hongkong, they may arrange to open account for you without your presence.


----------

